# SF Soldier Arrested After C-4 Found Near House



## TheSiatonist (Nov 3, 2009)

> *SF soldier arrested after C-4 found near house*
> 
> By Erik Schelzig and Kristin M. Hall - The Associated Press
> Posted : Monday Nov 2, 2009 19:38:13 EST
> ...



From: Army Times


----------



## Ravage (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, if he was a 18C, then why not have a 100 pounds of "KABOOM"


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't the boy scouts call this "being prepared"?  I'd say he's going to go for a skate.  100pds is a bit more that the normal pyro you will find in a Soldiers shed, speaking of which I really should check there is nothing in mine...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 3, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> speaking of which I really should check there is nothing in mine...



Every member in here should judging by the pics of guns and what not you guys post in some of the threads. 

Who knows what else you got in your backyard...


----------



## 0699 (Nov 3, 2009)

Is he a tabbed SF guy?


----------



## RetPara (Nov 3, 2009)

How SF Supply Sergeants were busted around FBNC in the 70's & 80's for C4/Claymores/.556 & 7.62 ammo/MRE's in the 70's and 80's?  

a.  Poor HR procedures at unit level for munitions?  In depth review to start....  yesterday by CoC....

b.  Poor caching practice.

c.  Poor situational awareness admitting ownership.


----------



## QC (Nov 3, 2009)

The envelope please...
First prize goes to the Capt. from Oz. Nice one fuck nuts! 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/rocket-launcher-theft-bail-denied/2007/04/11/1175971162175.html


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 3, 2009)

It seems like every day I think of another civilian application for C4.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 3, 2009)

RetPara said:


> *a.  Poor HR procedures at unit level for munitions? * unless they were written off as expended, some 18A/180A maybe sweating a little today.



unless they were written off as expended, some 18A/180A maybe sweating a little today.



RetPara said:


> a.  *In depth review to start....  yesterday by CoC....*




His ODA (or work section getting reamed first, all training stops as we account for weapons (he probably built the M-4 from parts).



RetPara said:


> b.  *Poor caching practice.*
> 
> c.  Poor situational awareness admitting ownership.



agree



RetPara said:


> c.  *Poor situational awareness admitting ownership*.


  agree again, wife tells me this is common in the military, and another reason why the military has such a high conviction rate.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Nov 3, 2009)

The sad thing is, I probably know who this dumb ass is.. I know he is not in 1st BN.


----------



## dknob (Nov 3, 2009)

At least this isnt as bad as the three 2nd Bn hooahs who robbed that bank.. lmao


----------



## JJOIFVET (Nov 3, 2009)

dknob said:


> At least this isnt as bad as the three 2nd Bn hooahs who robbed that bank.. lmao



True. But 100lb of C4? WTF was he going to do with that?


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 3, 2009)

I swear he didn't get it from me, honest!!!

There's probably going to be a few heads rolling on account of this.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Nov 3, 2009)

racing_kitty said:


> I swear he didn't get it from me, honest!!!
> 
> There's probably going to be a few heads rolling on account of this.



You seem very guilty! Are you sure he didn't get it from your garage? Wait, are you even close enough for him to get it.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 3, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> You seem very guilty! Are you sure he didn't get it from your garage? Wait, are you even close enough for him to get it.



Depends on how you define 'close'... 

7.62 close

or

50 megaton close?

LL


----------



## RetPara (Nov 3, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> But 100lb of C4? WTF was he going to do with that?



That could be a whole thread in itself.....:)


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2009)

Please don't let it be a support guy.....


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 3, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> You seem very guilty! Are you sure he didn't get it from your garage? Wait, are you even close enough for him to get it.




I haven't been to Clarksville in ages, not since I was dating a dude from 5SFG(A).  That's how I know it's not my stash.......oops, did I say that? :doh:






Freefalling said:


> Please don't let it be a support guy.....



I looked him up on AKO, for curiosity's sake.  The guy's listed as an 18-series NCO.


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2009)

racing_kitty said:


> I looked him up on AKO, for curiosity's sake.  The guy's listed as an 18-series NCO.



Little victories.....


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 4, 2009)

What does the 5.56 rifle and the .45 ACP machine gun have to do with anything ? 

Assumming the machine gun was registered, then neither have a damn thing to do with anything. 

He's facing serious charges, but I love it when they associate a couple of firearms with the actual story. They have nothing to do with the situation at hand. :uhh:

God forbid that a Special Forces Soldier has an AR15 and a registered machine gun. Jeeeeez !!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> True. But 100lb of C4? WTF was he going to do with that?


 
it's only about 45 x 2.25# blocks - and worthless without fuse, det cord, igniters and caps... unless you want to heat c-rats, if you can find them.  Or you're hadji and want to light it on fire and then jump off a building yelling "Jihad! Derka Derka Derka! I'nh 'shAllah!



racing_kitty said:


> I swear he didn't get it from me, honest!!!
> 
> There's probably going to be a few heads rolling on account of this.


 
no det cord was mentioned, heads will stay in place - and nothing about red wire either, so it's not yours.



Freefalling said:


> Please don't let it be a support guy.....


 
no comment...



racing_kitty said:


> I haven't been to Clarksville in ages, not since I was dating a dude from 5SFG(A). That's how I know it's not my stash.......oops, did I say that? :doh:


 
again no red wires...




racing_kitty said:


> I looked him up on AKO, for curiosity's sake. The guy's listed as an 18-series NCO.


 
Dammit. No comment...


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 4, 2009)

put it this way, look up the public inquiry at mcsotn.org and he's not there.

*my* info is just as good... is that clear??  Feds purged


----------



## 0699 (Nov 4, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> put it this way, look up the public inquiry at mcsotn.org and he's not there.
> 
> *my* info is just as good... is that clear??  Feds purged



Hmmm... :confused:


----------



## Scotth (Nov 4, 2009)

Hope it doesn't cost anyone else there careers as well.


----------



## demo18c (Nov 5, 2009)

Scotth said:


> Hope it doesn't cost anyone else there careers as well.



True it is easy to accumulate 100lb of c4 over a couple of months or years.


----------



## P. Beck (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## 7point62 (Nov 23, 2009)

I used to set fire to little chunks of C4 to heat my coffee water. (Does anybody do that anymore?) Maybe this guy drinks a lot of coffee.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 23, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I used to set fire to little chunks of C4 to heat my coffee water. (Does anybody do that anymore?) Maybe this guy drinks a lot of coffee.



PE is a bit to controlled to do it with, now 81mm charge bags are a different story


----------

